# Pet hair vacuum



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I have a Dyson Animal. It's almost 5 years old and still going strong. I have had to replace the plastic hose because it got a hole, but it cost less than $25 on Amazon. I take it apart to clean out the fur fairly often. That's one of the things I like about it. It's easy to take apart to clean and put back together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Several companies have products made especially for pet owners.

Here is a site that compares different brands-

5 Best Pet Vacuums - Feb. 2018 - BestReviews

You can check on Consumer reports and Good Housekeeping tests and reviews all types of products including vacuums. 

I have a Bissell Pet Hair eraser, it's over 12 years old maybe and still works great. 

I want to switch over to a cordless vacuum eventually, still trying to decide which one I want.


----------



## ryanf (Oct 26, 2016)

We use 2 different vacuums. 

We have a Dyson like the one mentioned above. It's great and would highly recommend. If you do get one make sure to get a higher end model because you get more usable time before the battery dies. Once the battery dies they need to be charged for a while before they become usable again. Easy to empty and clean.

For the furniture and carpets we have a heavier duty Kenmore canister style that has a HEPA filter system. This has a great attachment for the furniture which makes removing hair from furniture almost effortless. It is more cumbersome though as it's heavier and a bit of a pain to lug around. 

If you can make it work with just the cordless, do that. It's much easier and gets the job done.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

I have a 5 year old Dyson animal ball upstairs (carpets), and the Dyson v-8 stick wall mounted downstairs (and I use it at least every other day, if not daily)... The V8 replaced my old dyson stick which retired to my SO's family trailer. BEST investment ever... I use it more than the corded upright.


----------



## Natka81 (Dec 18, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Trigger&Cinnamon (Nov 3, 2015)

We have two Goldens at our house and seems like the shedding never ends, we don't have carpet and it really shows the hair as it builds up. We found that we would have to vacuum almost everyday to keep up with it all. Anyways long story short we finally bought a Roomba and run it during the day when we are gone and it is amazing how it cleans everything up and we just have to empty it every evening. Definitely worth the money when you no longer have to vacuum everyday anymore due to them shedding. Works really well and just need to clean the hair out of the wheels every week or so. Anyways just an option.


----------



## DominickZhang (4 d ago)

Thanks for your recs. We don’t have enough money for a VC yet, so I’d like to know if there’s any other way to get rid of pet hair on my clothes. Tnx


----------



## AdenRodriguez (4 d ago)

Hello there, guys. We have a Dyson VC too. Yeah, it’s not the cheapest one, but it’s the best you can get, actually. When we didn't have enough money, we used grooming gloves aacording to the recommendation on How to Get Rid of Pet Hair from Clothes - AZYPO.com. They work well if you want to clean off your clothes. Btw, before we got a Dyson VC, we had already bought a Dyson hair dryer which is amazing. My wife loves it. That’s why we actually decided to get their vacuum cleaner. Btw, guys, how often do you take your pet to a groomer? I'll be waiting for your replies.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd like to offer some helpful advice but I'd probably get in trouble for it.☹


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

I gave up on vacuuming. Now I use my Husqvarna backpack leaf blower with a large fan in an open window. The leaf blower gets ALL the fur, even fluff under furniture and appliances!

I only do this when my wife is gone.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Boondox said:


> Husqvarna backpack leaf blower


My lovely wife is going to be so surprised on Valentines day.


----------

